# Pseudovates Arizonae



## idolomantis (Mar 29, 2009)

These are my Pseudovates Arizonae, the arizona unicorn mantis.

Lovely spieces, it's nice to see the horns grow every molt.

Wait.. it has 2 horns horns standing very close on eachother so it looks like they have just one ... it should be called Arizona bicorn  

Anyway, enjoy the pictures.

Pre sub adult female:

Standing in the grass, mini jurassic park :blink: 







Here's the pre sub male, you can see clearly 2 horns:






Same one, pretending to be an Alien:






More to come....


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool, Idolo! I'd really like to try this species one day. They appear to be much like the Phyllovates chlorophaea, which I absolutely love. If their behavioural characteristics are similar, I'm sure she cracks you up... like they do me!


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pics. I enjoyed keeping these too but found breeding was a chore.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Very cool, Idolo! I'd really like to try this species one day. They appear to be much like the Phyllovates chlorophaea, which I absolutely love. If their behavioural characteristics are similar, I'm sure she cracks you up... like they do me!


Thanks kat! Yeah they crack me up whenever i look at them  they do some sort of yoga movements all the time^_^



Rick said:


> Nice pics. I enjoyed keeping these too but found breeding was a chore.


Thanks rick!

I made some more pics of them while playing with the F/

I used a background here

Here is she hanging on a plant, i like the eye colouration:






Here can you see the wingbuds:






The whole thingy:











The male just refuses to get under the lens.. everytime i try to shoot him, he jumps or runs or shakes &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 29, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Yeah they crack me up whenever i look at them  they do some sort of yoga movements all the time^_^The male just refuses to get under the lens.. everytime i try to shoot him, he jumps or runs or shakes &lt;_&lt;


Yes, the shaking.... :lol: it's hysterical! I feel bad for them being scared, and try not to frighten them... but it is truly funny to watch.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2009)

That looks like it is really outside!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, the shaking.... :lol: it's hysterical! I feel bad for them being scared, and try not to frighten them... but it is truly funny to watch.


Mine are full of crix right now so they're pretty laid back, except for the one that is the last to molt (good old #2) and he's working out on the lid. These critters also seem to stalk themselves. Not sure how they do that, but I'm afraid that one day, one will make a leap and start eating himself before he realizes his mistake!  

Nice pix, Idolo!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pics! Looks like it is 2 molts away from adult. The first adult Arizona unicorn mantis from my batch hatched out from the ootheca collected in Tucson last August just matured recently and it took close to 7 months!! :blink: That was much longer than the batch I kept back in 2007 which only took 3 months from hatchling. The recently molted adult female appear to be larger than the one i used to have but i still think they are Pseudovates arizonae. Only very few people in Europe managed to breed this species I hope you will be one of them.


----------



## Pelle (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice pics!

Good luck breeding these


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



hibiscusmile said:


> That looks like it is really outside!


All inside, i used some green wallpaper as background, and a privet plant.



yen_saw said:


> Nice pics! Looks like it is 2 molts away from adult. The first adult Arizona unicorn mantis from my batch hatched out from the ootheca collected in Tucson last August just matured recently and it took close to 7 months!! :blink: That was much longer than the batch I kept back in 2007 which only took 3 months from hatchling. The recently molted adult female appear to be larger than the one i used to have but i still think they are Pseudovates arizonae. Only very few people in Europe managed to breed this species I hope you will be one of them.


Wow, The time seems to vary on this spieces, i'll keep a record of the time between two molts.

I hope i will breed them, I'm going to a bug show in april, see if i can find some more make it more stable as i now have only one pair.

Nice picture, seems that grow a good 3 inches+  

This is what i meant with "yoga movements"






Don't go to the light  






My female resting in a plant, she looks depressed :mellow:


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 30, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> My female resting in a plant, she looks depressed :mellow:


No... she's just stoically wondering why you keep moving her and putting her in strange places!


----------



## andy hood (Apr 2, 2009)

beautifull speceies indeed


----------



## superfreak (Apr 2, 2009)

i like the curve of her legs. this species always reminds me of a giraffe.


----------



## Gurd (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is a couple of pics of 1 of mine


----------



## Pelle (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful pics as well


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 6, 2009)

Beut ifull mantis are they hardy?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 10, 2009)

I love this species very much!

Unfortunately, none of my ooth hatched from the last generation. Just weird!


----------



## idolomantis (May 7, 2009)

superfreak said:


> i like the curve of her legs. this species always reminds me of a giraffe.


Me of thse dinosaurs, brachiosaurus and sauroposeidon :blink: 



Zeth said:


> Beut ifull mantis are they hardy?


very hardy, rough little fella's  

here's an update, both of them molted into sub adult.

here's the female, staring into space:






My chair :angry: 






now for the male( funnily enough,if they both stand next to eachother he barely reache the females armpit with his horn...)






head:






whole thing:






"i dare ya... one more pic and i'll kill you!"






great spieces.. anyone noticed that if you put in 10 flies they won't eat them all instandly?

Unlike orchids, who snatch them all up immediately, they leave some untill they're hungry again.

Maybe it has something to do with the tiny abdomen :mellow:


----------



## Pelle (May 7, 2009)

Cool pics

But they don't look like subadult, I made this once:


----------



## revmdn (May 7, 2009)

Very nice pic.


----------



## Katnapper (May 7, 2009)

Love the update pics, Idolo!  

PS.... Is your vacuum cleaner broken? :lol: Oh... never mind, I forgot... you're a teenager and a guy!


----------



## idolomantis (May 7, 2009)

Pelle said:


> Cool picsBut they don't look like subadult, I made this once:


well i bought them at pre sub, so i assume they're sub now

:mellow: 



Katnapper said:


> Love the update pics, Idolo!  PS.... Is your vacuum cleaner broken? :lol: Oh... never mind, I forgot... you're a teenager and a guy!


haha.. believe me, that pic is made after i decided to clean again.. after 2 months i was able to see my floor again XD


----------



## Pelle (May 8, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> well i bought them at pre sub, so i assume they're sub now :mellow:


Hmm ok. But the wingbuds just don't look like this:

Female







Male


----------



## idolomantis (May 8, 2009)

Alright, i took better pics of the wingbuds:

Female:






male:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 8, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Alright, i took better pics of the wingbuds:Female:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subadult female. The male may be one instar behind.

(Looks like a pretty clean carpet to me. Just a few crix and flies to keep it interesting!)


----------



## idolomantis (May 8, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Subadult female. The male may be one instar behind.(Looks like a pretty clean carpet to me. Just a few crix and flies to keep it interesting!)


... lol the fly popped in my picture all of sudden XD


----------

